# Fall 2015 Wis Finds?



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

New &amp; Various fall edibles.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

First sign of FALL....... Oysters up and looking good. Actually beat the bugs to them!! Had a variety haul today, Bug free Chickens too.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Always showing off you old bugger! Glad your out picking! Bucky needs to get out and do some pickin too


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

YUM nice!!!
Cant wait for hens!!


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Anyone got good repie fpr chickens?


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

//i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee408/joebass5/20150816_133931_resized.jpg[/IMG]//i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee408/joebass5/20150816_133931_resized.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"joebass" Nice one. We just cut them up in strips, bread the strips, in (FRYINMAGIC) and quick cook em up. Just like Chicken Strips.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Old Elm. Sorry everyone, about posting all those old pictures from spring. Must have hit the wrong button.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

YUM I have yet to find a chicken  I actually did find one once but wasn't familiar with it and threw it in the trash after trying to ID it ... rather not take any chances! Do they grow same spots each year?
:mrgreen:


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Yea they do MissKay. I find most of them on dead or dyeing oak trees. There is some good info on the net. Search (Chicken Polypore Mushroom) Good Luck


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome thank you! I think im going to look for hens this weekend... had LOTS of rain and its cool out! Maybe ill find one then!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

It maybe a little early yet for "HEN's" MissKay, but ya never know. The nice thing about late HEN's is no Bugs!

If Ya get on the chickens right away,like this log full &amp; before they get to big,you can usually beat the bugs this time of year. Good luck to all you fall foragers...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is a awesome sign that the environment is still healthy, good to see these guys..... ( Newt's)


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Pretty Cute Chick's" still finding bug free chant's,ect. No HEN's though



.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hedge Hog Haul, wee bit past prime.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

' Chicken Tree...... "


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

=140322017&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0] =140322017&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1] =140322017&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" shroomtrooper " Glad to see you're still in the "Land of the Picken"  Buckthornman was on once a week or so ago, but I think his significant other must of caught him,and put him back to work!! Won't be long til the Hen's start, in the mean time there's plenty of other stuff if ya beat the bugs!! Go get Em........


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" shroomtrooper " those sure do look like Oysters to me...... Yum!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I have been working so much this summer I hardly went out. Saw what I think was oysters during morel season. I pasted it up since I never harvested them before. Was out scouting for hens when I found these oysters. Translucent, gills white and decurrent, smooth top growing on wood.Hens should be starting soon. Last year Sept 9th I found manny if the date was right on my camera. Thanks for the reply, will eat these tonight. What do they taste like?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Actually my pictures said Sept 1st when I found hens. Found some more oysters this morning, different tho, growing on top of a downed log not on the side. Could see lots of white spores underneath. Fresh as heck. Ate the others last night, very good just sauteed in olive oil. Any good recipes ?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" shroomtrooper " That's the way I enjoy them most, except I use lightly salted butter, they are also great in soups. Out this A.M. too, no "HEN's" yet, plenty of fresh Chant's &amp; Chickens though. Picked enough for dinner... :wink:


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Thought I found a chant spot, working alot have not been there for awhile, think there still out? Never found black trumpets, have you found any?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomtrooper - Chants are still up, Chant areas are also good places for HEN's when they decide to show up. I've never looked for BLK trumpets,can't help you there.

Ran into the "Classic Meadow Mushrooms" today. I use a piece of glass to spore print. works well.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Definately the year for "Chickens!" lets hope the "Hen's" are just as prolific!!
Spied these dudes while swimming today.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

saw some meadow mushrooms today, can you eat them?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

They have a pheasant back top look a like to them


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

the ones I saw where by a oak inside the tree line


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

not in the open like yours


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hey elm and trooper. Been out a couple times. Found plenty of hogs,lobsters,chants,porchini my shitake log is even spitting out some beautys. Must be nice to be out on a late summer swim elm. Been putting in to much time at work since morel season. Wonder where the hell summer went? Anyway i,ll try to post some pics soon.probably have to have mamma do it. Forager out!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nice to hear from you again friend, check this out, found and ate my fist hedgehog also


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

OldElm, found some hens today


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

And first PICK goes to SHROOMTROOPER!!! That is an awesome haul &amp; picture. THX'z for sharing the wealth. Dang it all, I was just going to sit home tonite, not now.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I just got a recipe off the web for hen of the woods jerky, got the stuff and going to try it. I think someone else found a hen a couple of weeks ago, but this was so big I was shocked. Crap was pretty far from the car, lucky I had a leaf bag in the pack. Had to walk down a walking trail last part, you know how some folks carry the dogs poop in little bags, was dying for someone to ask whats in the bag. Weighed 16 pounds.


----------



## theresonlynow (May 12, 2013)

What do you guys think about large puffballs? Good eating? Good selling?


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

How long do hens take to grow? It rained like crazy here in chicago last night and temps dropped a bit....how long before i should go check my hen spots?


----------



## mushy galore (Jul 11, 2014)

I found 8 hens on Friday. A couple were already quite large and one was already past prime. I live north of St. Paul, MN.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"MissKay" I'm checking past producing tree's/stump's every 4-5 days right now. Don't know exactly how fast Hens grow, but nothing doing in my areas yet - still bankin on late Sept, into Oct. However we're still running into fresh flushing Chickens, loads of them all stages &amp; plenty of other edibles too. Keep an eye on things and post us. Good Luck.


----------



## mushy_mike (Sep 10, 2015)

Found my first hen of the year last night. Nice 5 pounder with no bugs. Hales Corners area. Couple weeks early this year. First time post...long time reader. I have found them as late as November.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Did a little road hunting through a couple city parks, and found a cute HEN today. Chickens still popping up too.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Dad with a few hardy CHANT's he sniffed out.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Found my first Chicken!!!! OMG SO YUMMYYYY 
No hens yet.... def going to find more of these this weekend!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Found some hericium Americanum


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Old Elm looks like your a chip off the old block, your dad looks great. I have not yet found chanterelles that I can ID positively. Well found some prime hens this morning, hardly any chickens around here.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper, beautiful HEN's Ya got there &amp; awesome eating!! Way better than chickens in my book. Heading out shortly, got trapped workin a bit today. We should have all sorts of good stuff popping up now with cooler temps &amp; rain. Dad is 93 now, and still like to get out whenever someone's going. He hung up his cars keys last year.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper, the "MeadowMushrooms" are primo eating by the way. Hope you see some more.
Misskay, congrat's on your Chicken finds, hope Ya get into the HEN's next!! Good luck to all fall foragers.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes cant wait for the hens... nothing yet??? 
Do they pop up further north first?


----------



## km-hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,
I have been lurking for quite awhile. I hunt the Northern Kettle Moraine area. Hens pop up at different times in the same general area. I know of on hen that was past prime two weeks ago in the West Bend area. My best tree has not given me any yet.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Blewit's are out,kinda hard to beat the bugs though. Lots of Bolete's out also. Found a few two colors.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## mushy galore (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't think those are blewits. They look like laccaria ochropurpurea.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thx'z Mushy Galore, that matches the spore print for sure.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

//i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee408/joebass5/20150906_180241_resized.jpg[/IMG]//i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee408/joebass5/20150910_122735_resized.jpg[/URL]/joebass5/20150906_180241_resized.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/img][/url] 

Out in Idaho Elk Hunting. Just can't stop looking for shrooms. Old Elm what the heck is that red one? Never seen one before. All my books are in Cheese Land.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Sorry guys I sent the hole darn album again. I need help with this picture thing.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

On Photobucket copy then paste the HTML Code to your comment.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">








</a>


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Old Elm Those Boletes  :lol: &lt;3 !!! 

Here are my finds from last week....


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Hi Jack !! I finally got my settings on photobucket to display like you showed me. The problem is all my pictures in the bucket have the same HTML. What the heck did I do. It use to work just fine.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"joebass" Your picture look's like Polypore of some kind,maybe a " Western Varnished Conk" Any Elk yet? Used to love bow hunting them in Colo, during the rut!!

"MissKay" way to go, what a nice haul! Go for it! Did you get pounded with rain down there that last two days too? We got over four inches so things will be really happening now. Plan to be out the next four days.

Lobsters just popped up, ect..........


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"joebass" Just enlarge the pic you want in your library, then hover your mouse on it, right click - then copt image URL, then paste into the image icon in"Morels.com." :wink:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

St Croix Hen,


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Does North get them first? Nothing here in Illinois yet ;(


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

BTW beauty!!! My mouth watered!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nice OLD ELM, lots of them out there.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Old Elm did you find that banana out there also??


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

MissKay , on " Does North get them first?" You maybe onto something there,kinda makes sense! Up here there is all kinds of stuff going on, in fact we picked a fresh Hen &amp; a fresh young Chicken with in 1/2 hour of each other, and a variety of other goodies too.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

WOW those look YUMMY I went to WI yesterday but only right over the boarder Kettle Moraine and found some goodies....


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

You will have to use Photobucket, cant see pictures I am afraid


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"shroomtrooper" having any luck over there? Did a little park side road huntin on the way home from work today &amp; found these dudes.



"MissKay" nice mixed bag ya got there. Should be an awesome pickin weekend.......


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hi OLD ELM, I am doing good this year, worked a ton during the summer but I am happy to say I tried alot of different fungus this year. My new ones this year are Leeks, crown tip coral, Hedgehog,Hericium coralloides ( coral tooth fungus) in the lions mane family, and I am about to eat my first puff ball I found this morning, friend tells me they taste like crappies when you batter them with your fish batter. I also found a nice young hen this morning also. I really wanted to find black trumpets this year, but no luck, I dont know if there still out yet. Are those honey mushrooms you have there? Just a guess


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

And are those lobsters?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomtrooper, yes they are Lobster's. Been finding few every time I go out road hunting in the city parks. They appear around the spruce-evergreens, along the edges right were the city crew stops mowing.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, honeys too, they have come out in profusion since that heavy rain we got. Trouble with them is, how fast the BUG's get to them.


----------

